# Looking for a sharer



## doodle (4 April 2018)

For my 16.2hh 11yo warmblood. Be90 experience. Looking for someone 2 or 3 days. No chores just riding. Would want someone to jump him and delighted if they wanted to compete. Contribution to competing required tho, I'll provide the transport.


----------



## SpringArising (4 April 2018)

Where are you?

I'm looking for exactly that and there seems to be nothing around my area!

ETA - oh, just seen Scotland!


----------



## handbagsandhay (11 May 2018)

Kamikaze said:



			For my 16.2hh 11yo warmblood. Be90 experience. Looking for someone 2 or 3 days. No chores just riding. Would want someone to jump him and delighted if they wanted to compete. Contribution to competing required tho, I'll provide the transport.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Kamikaze.  Where about in Scotland are you?


----------



## doodle (18 May 2018)

I have found someone now


----------

